# Ceiling mount supplied screws are too long for my projector



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I want to ceiling mount my projector (Optoma H180x, using this mount)

Problem: screws supplied with mount do fit the projector, but the projector's screw thread are pretty small (like, 5 millilmeters!) whereas the screws are more than 1 centimeter long.

As a result, there are several millimeters for the mount arms to move along the screws:


















What would you do about that? Don't you think Optoma should have built deeper screw threads in the projector? Should I add some sort of thin metal cables to attach the mount to the projector just in case?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would take screw to the local hardware store and buy the right length... It will be less than $1. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Or get a few washers to fill in the space.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Smart idea, thanks. Will definitely do that.

But I'm still a bit concerned that my projector will be suspended by 3 screws which only go in it 4 or 5 millimeters inside the projector.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

zibizibi said:


> Smart idea, thanks. Will definitely do that.
> 
> But I'm still a bit concerned that my projector will be suspended by 3 screws which only go in it 4 or 5 millimeters inside the projector.


What I would do (just so you are sure you are getting the proper screw depth) is with the screw in all the way take a marker or use some tape and mark the screw where it needs to be. Then just unscrew it and buy one that length. Another option is to buy a stud (or make your own out of threaded rod) that is longer than you need and put a washer and nut on it. If you are worried about it coming out you can use Locktite blue threadlock... Make sure you get blue! If you get red it won't come out without heat.

You could cut the screw head off and just buy a washer, and nut if you like too. Just make sure you deburr the end where you cut it off.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I believe the reason the screw depth is what it is is because in some cases it is crucial that the screw on go a certain depth to avoid damage to the PJ. It might even mention that in the PJ manual. Just get the correct screws and be done with it.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

I've put some washers to fill the gap. Also I used a bit of metal wire to attach ceiling mount to projector just in case! Thanks all for the input.


----------

